# New(?) CO algs



## Karthik (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi,
I am sure this may not be very new but I didnt find this idea being discussed elsewhere.Anyway..
Well has anyone tried CO without commutators?For example using OLLs and then correcting the permutation of edges.
For example: 
234cw-
[R U R' U R U2 R'] U' [ R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 ] U'
This is nothing but a sune then a U' then U-perm then another U'

Similarly
124 ccw-
[ R U2 R' U' R U' R'] U [ R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' ] U
This is anti-sune then U then U-perm then another U

I feel this is much faster than the usual way with commutators because all the algs used are very fast( Sune and U perms)

I have worked out a few more algs for other CO combinations.Please tell me what you think or if such a list already exists elsewhere.Else I will post my algs.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 16, 2007)

Rowe Hessler does this.

I prefer RUR'URU2R'U2R2U'R'U'R2URURU2'R instead.


----------



## Johannes91 (Sep 16, 2007)

This is quite common, I think. It's easy to learn for most speedcubers.

I use this:
R U' L' U u R2 u' R2 U2 L U' R U'


----------



## Erik (Sep 16, 2007)

If I'd do CO I did:
F' U2 F R' F2 R F R' F2 R U2 L F L'


----------



## Pedro (Sep 16, 2007)

I use it a lot...

but I do the sune as
sune U (other U pll) U

and the anti-sune as
R' U' R U' R' U2 R) U (R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2) U


----------

